# Οι Άραβες των Βάλτων του Γουίλφρεντ Θέσιγκερ (μετάφραση Άρη Μπερλή)



## nickel (Dec 4, 2008)

Για το βιβλίο, τον συγγραφέα (που δεν παριστάνει· παρίσταται) και το προνόμιο του μεταφραστή (που κάνει την πιο αργή και την πιο αποκαλυπτική ανάγνωση) μίλησε ο Άρης Μπερλής στην Κατερίνα Ι. Ανέστη. Η συνέντευξη δημοσιεύεται στο Lifo αυτής της εβδομάδας.


Οι «_Άραβες των Βάλτων_» του Γουίλφρεντ Θέσιγκερ (εκδόσεις Τσαγκαρουσιάνος) είναι ένα βιβλίο ανένταχτο, πολλαπλών κατευθύνσεων: το βιβλίο ενός αυθεντικού εξερευνητή, μια οικολογική ελεγεία, ένα κείμενο με λογοτεχνική πειστικότητα. Ο Άρης Μπερλής, μεταφραστής του βιβλίου, μιλάει στην Κατερίνα Ι. Ανέστη για τη μοναδική περπατησιά του Θέσιγκερ στον ανόθευτο πολιτισμό της Μέσης Ανατολής και τον κατατάσσει στη φυλή των «αεί παίδων».

*Τι ώθησε τον Θέσιγκερ στη συγγραφή των Αράβων των Βάλτων;*
Οι _Άραβες των Βάλτων_, που εκδόθηκαν το 1964, δεν ήταν το πρώτο βιβλίο του Θέσιγκερ. Προηγήθηκαν οι _Άμμοι της Αραβίας_ το 1959, όπου και πάλι περιγράφεται ένα φυσικό και ανθρώπινο τοπίο που απειλείται με καταστροφή, καταστροφή την οποία επέφερε η εκμετάλλευση του πετρελαίου – αγωγοί, εγκαταστάσεις, δρόμοι που χάραξαν με βαθιές ουλές την έρημο, αυτοκίνητα που αντικατέστησαν τις καμήλες, η εξαφάνιση του βεδουίνου, ενός πανάρχαιου ανθρώπινου τύπου σε απόλυτη συμφωνία με το περιβάλλον του. Έτσι, και στα δύο του βιβλία ο Θέσιγκερ καταγράφει παραδείσους που υπήρξαν. Δεν νομίζω ότι ο συγγραφικός του στόχος ήταν αποκλειστικά «οικολογικός» – άλλωστε, την εποχή εκείνη δεν υπήρχε οικολογικός προβληματισμός, όπως τον εννοούμε σήμερα. Οπωσδήποτε είναι πρωτοπόρος σε μια οικολογική ανησυχία και προβλέπει επερχόμενα δεινά, αλλά πιστεύω ότι οι _Άραβες των Βάλτων_, όπως και οι _Άμμοι της Αραβίας_, είναι κάτι περισσότερο από οικολογικές ελεγείες. Έχουν τη δύναμη, την πειστικότητα της λογοτεχνίας. Διαισθάνομαι ότι αυτή ενδεχομένως ήταν η βαθύτερη πρόθεση του Θέσιγκερ: να γράψει ένα βιβλίο που να εκφράζει έναν κόσμο, να μεταφέρει τις οικολογικές του ανησυχίες αλλά ταυτόχρονα να αποτελεί το βιβλίο καθεαυτό κόσμο, πέραν της αναπαράστασης. Ήθελε προφανώς να γράψει ένα ωραίο βιβλίο, ένα «λογοτεχνικό» βιβλίο και το πέτυχε. Αυτό άλλωστε είναι τελικά η λογοτεχνία. Όταν η μορφή είναι κάτι σαν περιεχόμενο, ένα είδος περιεχομένου… 

*Κατορθώνει να έχει μια φαινομενικά αυθόρμητη αλλά συνάμα εξαιρετικά «μετρημένη» ισορροπία ανάμεσα στην ποίηση, τη σχεδόν ρεπορταζιακή καταγραφή αλλά και την ταξιδιωτική πρόζα. Πιστεύετε ότι η φόρμα γραφής του Θέσιγκερ είναι συνειδητή;*
Όχι, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι συνειδητή. Ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι έμπειρος συγγραφέας, δεν ξέρει να κάνει φορμαλιστικά «κόλπα». Γράφει με τρόπο φυσικό. Συνδυάζει τις λεπτομερειακές περιγραφές και τις ακριβείς μετρήσεις με την ποίηση. Γράφει: «Οι αψίδες ήταν φτιαγμένες από γιγαντιαία καλάμια, δεμένα σφιχτά, και η περιφέρειά τους ήταν εννέα πόδια στη βάση και δυόμισι πόδια στην κορυφή». Και παρακάτω λέει: «Παντού ολόγυρα οι Βάλτοι ανάσαιναν, οι μαζικοί κοασμοί των βατράχων, ένας ήχος έμμονος που δεν τον νιώθεις όπως δεν νιώθεις τον σφυγμό στο αίμα σου». Τούτο είναι σκέτος Ελύτης. Αφετέρου, η λιτότητα της γραφής του είναι επίτευγμα που σπάνια επιτυγχάνεται από συγγραφέα. Ο Θέσιγκερ είναι συγγραφέας αδρός ή και πρωτόγονος. Το συγγραφικό του ύφος ταιριάζει με το χαρακτήρα του, την ιδιοσυγκρασία του. Μολονότι είναι σαφές ότι έχει διαβάσει λογοτεχνία (άλλωστε πήγε σε πολύ καλά σχολεία, σε εποχές που η παρεχόμενη παιδεία ήταν γερή), πιστεύω ότι αυτό που χαρακτηρίζει τη γραφή του είναι το πηγαίο συγγραφικό τάλαντο, ένα ένστικτο που τον οδηγεί άσφαλτα.

*Ήταν οι Βάλτοι το ψυχαναλυτικό ντιβάνι του Θέσιγκερ; Η αποτίναξη της σκληρής αγωγής στα αυστηρά αγγλικά κολέγια, η προσπάθεια να ξεκαθαρίσει το μυστήριο της διχασμένης ταυτότητάς του (τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά θέματα καταγωγής);*
Ο Θέσιγκερ δεν υπήρξε ποτέ περιηγητής ή τουρίστας. Όπου βρισκόταν, στην Αραβία, στο Ιράκ, στην Αβησσυνία ή στην Κένυα, αυτό που πρωτίστως τον ενδιέφερε ήταν να γνωρίσει τους ανθρώπους του τόπου και ο μόνος τρόπος για να το επιτύχει ήταν να γίνει ένας από αυτούς, να μάθει και να χρησιμοποιεί τη γλώσσα τους, να οικειοποιηθεί τους τρόπους τους, την κουλτούρα τους. Το δηλώνει ξεκάθαρα: «Οι άνθρωποι είναι πάντα για μένα σπουδαιότεροι από τα μέρη. Έζησα αυτά τα χρόνια στους Βάλτους διότι μου άρεσε να είμαι εκεί. Έζησα με τους ανθρώπους των Βάλτων σαν ένας από αυτούς». Βεβαίως είναι Άγγλος (όποτε επέστρεφε στην Αγγλία, κυκλοφορούσε άψογα ντυμένος όπως οι gentlemen της ανώτερης τάξης στην οποία ανήκε, με τουίντ σακάκι και γραβάτα), αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα διχασμό προσωπικότητας. Ο ίδιος κανόνας που ίσχυε στα άγνωστα μέρη που εξερευνούσε, ίσχυε και στο αγγλικό περιβάλλον. Όπως φορούσε κελεμπία στην Αραβία για να μη διαφέρει από τους άλλους, το ίδιο ντυνόταν στην Αγγλία με κοστούμι, όπως και οι άλλοι. Έχουμε εδώ μια εναλλαγή «ρόλων», που, κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν έχει τίποτα το «χαμαιλεοντικό» ή «ψεύτικο», αντίθετα, αποτελεί τη φυσικότερη έκφραση ένταξης στην κοινότητα και στο συλλογικό, εναρμόνισης με το περιβάλλον, ουσιαστικής αποδοχής και σεβασμού του Άλλου και του διαφορετικού. Προσωπικά, πιστεύω ότι αυτή του η συνήθεια συνιστά για μας ένα μέγιστο ηθικό μάθημα. Δεν έχουμε παραλυτικό διχασμό αλλά ολοκλήρωση της προσωπικότητας. Στην εισαγωγή μου στο βιβλίο αναφέρομαι σε «επώδυνους διχασμούς ταυτότητας» που βιώνουν αυτού του είδους οι εξερευνητές που δεν παρατηρούν απλώς αλλά συμμετέχουν στο αλλότριο. Αυτό είναι το εύλογο, το αναμενόμενο. Αλλά να προσθέσω ότι αυτός ο διχασμός, όσο επώδυνος και αν είναι, δεν είναι κάτι το αρνητικό για την προσωπικότητα, αποτελεί μάλλον ολοκλήρωση της προσωπικότητας. Όλοι είμαστε λίγο πολύ διχασμένοι κι αυτό μας κάνει περισσότερο αυθεντικούς, ψυχικά υγιέστερους θα έλεγα.

*Είναι σαφές το οικολογικό του μήνυμα, που συνδέει απόλυτα το φυσικό περιβάλλον με την ιστορία και τον πολιτισμό. Ο προφητικός του λόγος θα μπορούσε να στηρίζεται και στη «βίαιη» αποστέρηση του φυσικού περιβάλλοντος που γεννήθηκε και στο σοκ της μετάβασής του στον «πολιτισμό»;*
Ο Θέσιγκερ γεννήθηκε και έζησε τα παιδικά του χρόνια στην Αβησσυνία. Κατά κάποιο τρόπο εκριζώθηκε όταν τον πήγαν στην Αγγλία και τον έβαλαν σε σχολεία. Φαίνεται ότι δεν αρνήθηκε να προσαρμοστεί σε αυτήν τη νέα πραγματικότητα, όσες θυσίες και αν απαιτούσε αυτό. Ακολούθησε και εδώ τη γνωστή του τακτική, τη συμμετοχή στο Άλλο. Όσο αστείο και αν ακούγεται, θα έλεγα ότι οι Άγγλοι ήταν γι’ αυτόν άλλη μια «φυλή» και πρόθυμα έμαθε και βίωσε τους τρόπους τους. Μολονότι δεν ήταν καλός μαθητής, ξέρουμε ότι έκανε φιλίες και συμμετείχε στη σχολική ζωή – ήταν μέλος της ομάδας μποξ του σχολείου, εξού και η σπασμένη του μύτη, όπως τη βλέπουμε στις φωτογραφίες του. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι νοσταλγούσε τους ουρανούς και το χώμα της Αφρικής (γι’ αυτό, άλλωστε, ξαναγύρισε), αλλά δεν θα έλεγα ότι απέρριπτε διαρρήδην τον «πολιτισμό» της Δύσης. Οπωσδήποτε κατέκρινε κάποιες πλευρές του, την κυριαρχία και ασυδοσία της τεχνολογίας, στην ακραία αμερικανική εκδοχή της, λίγο πολύ αυτά που αμφισβητούμε σήμερα και εμείς. Διέγνωσε πολύ πρώιμα τις στρεβλώσεις του δυτικού πολιτισμού, κατάλαβε πού πήγαινε το πράγμα, την καταστροφή που βλέπουμε όλοι σήμερα, και την κατήγγειλε. Από την άλλη, είναι φανερό ότι ακολουθεί μια κυρίαρχη παράδοση της Δύσης, ιδιαίτερα της Αγγλίας, αυτό που πολύ γενικά θα ονομάζαμε ρομαντισμό – μια διαστολή ή έξοδο του πνεύματος, το άνοιγμα στη φύση, τη συνάντηση με το Άλλο, την εξερεύνηση του Άλλου, το πέρασμα από το οικείο στο αλλότριο. Η αντι-τεχνολογική και αντι-νεωτερική διάθεση του Θέσιγκερ έχει βαθιές ρίζες στον αγγλικό δέκατο ένατο αιώνα, στον Ουίλιαμ Μπλέικ, στον Τζον Ράσκιν και άλλους στοχαστές. Αλλά ο ίδιος, μανιώδης κυνηγός (άλλη μια αγγλική παράδοση), χρησιμοποιούσε ό,τι πιο προωθημένο τεχνολογικά διέθετε η βιομηχανία των κυνηγετικών όπλων. Ο καθείς με τις αντιφάσεις του.​


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2008)

*Πείτε μας για την επαναληπτικότητα των αναφορών σε πράγματα, που χαρακτηρίζει το κείμενο.*
Η επαναληπτικότητα των αναφορών σε ένα κείμενο μπορεί να είναι μειονέκτημα, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και πλεονέκτημα. Στο βιβλίο του Θέσιγκερ η επανάληψη λειτουργεί θετικά. Δεκάδες φορές θα διαβάσουμε για τους καλαμιώνες, το νερό, τα μονόξυλα, τα κανάλια, τα τσάγια, το αρνί με το ρύζι και το βουτυρόγαλα, τα βουβάλια, τα πουλιά, τα αγριογούρουνα, τα ψάρια, τις πουκαμίσες και τις μαντήλες, τα μουντίφ και τα ντίμπιν, τους ζάιρ και τους σαγίντ. Η συχνή επανάληψη των θεμάτων λειτουργεί ως λογοτεχνικό τέχνασμα. Αυτή η λειτουργία είναι παρόμοια με αυτή των λογοτεχνικών επινοημάτων της παρήχησης, της ομοιοκαταληξίας και του μέτρου στην ποίηση. Όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία βασίζονται στην επανάληψη και δημιουργούν ένα είδος μουσικής που δεν ομορφαίνει απλώς το θεματικό περιεχόμενο, το ενισχύει και το εντυπώνει στο νου του αναγνώστη. Η επανάληψη των θεμάτων στο βιβλίο του Θέσιγκερ –οι βάλτοι, τα καλάμια, τα βουβάλια– τα καθιστά τελικά γνώριμα και οικεία. Από ένα σημείο και πέρα ο αναγνώστης νιώθει μιαν ευφρόσυνη ασφάλεια, γιατί κάθε φορά που τα συναντά στο κείμενο, κάθε φορά που τα ακούει και τα βλέπει, γυρίζει σε κάτι που ήδη το γνωρίζει, σαν να γυρίζει στο σπίτι του.

*Μπορούμε να ανιχνεύσουμε στο βιβλίο τις συγγραφικές επιρροές που είχε ο Θέσιγκερ;*
Οπωσδήποτε έχει επηρεαστεί σε πολλά από τον Τ. E. Lawrence, το γνωστό «Λώρενς της Αραβίας», και το βιβλίο του _The Seven Pillars of Wisdom_, που το είχε στο προσκέφαλό του. Επίσης, από το βιβλίο _Arabia Deserta_ του πρωτοπόρου Charles Montagu Doughty. Προσωπικά μπορώ να ανιχνεύσω επιρροές από τον Ράντγιαρντ Κίπλινγκ και τον Τζόζεφ Κόνραντ (όχι στο επίπεδο του λεξιλογίου, εκείνων ήταν πολύ πλούσιο, του Θέσιγκερ είναι λιτό).

*Λίγο πριν το θάνατό του, σε οίκο ευγηρίας στο Σάρεϊ της Αγγλίας, ρώτησε το συγκάτοικό του στο διπλανό κρεβάτι «εσύ σε ποια φυλή ανήκεις;» Τι πιστεύετε ότι θα απαντούσε ο ίδιος σε αυτή την ερώτηση;*
Στη φυλή των ρομαντικών, ανήσυχων εξερευνητών. Στη φυλή των «αεί παίδων». Στη φυλή όσων δεν παύουν ποτέ να εκπλήσσονται και να θαυμάζουν.

*Αν και έζησε χρόνια στους βάλτους και γνωρίζουμε ότι, όποτε γύριζε εκεί, ένιωθε πως επιστρέφει στην πατρίδα του, στο βιβλίο κατορθώνει να διατηρεί μια συναισθηματική απόσταση από αυτά που καταγράφει. Υπάρχουν χαραμάδες σε αυτή την απόσταση;*
Υπάρχει πράγματι μια απόσταση και δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι αλλιώς. Την υπαγορεύει μια εντιμότητα. Ο Θέσιγκερ δεν γεννήθηκε σε αυτά τα μέρη, δεν μεγάλωσε εκεί, δεν είναι Άραβας, δεν είναι μουσουλμάνος. Αυτό που καταγράφει είναι η γνωριμία του με τους Άραβες και η διαδικασία οικείωσης των τρόπων τους. Δεν παριστάνει, παρίσταται. Δεν κάνει τον Άραβα, τιμά τον Άραβα, χωρίς να απεμπολεί το δικαίωμά του να αποτιμά και να κρίνει. Αλλιώς θα ήταν ψεύτικος.

*Με ποιον τρόπο συνδεόταν με τους ανθρώπους των Βάλτων;*
Κέρδιζε την εμπιστοσύνη τους: μιλούσε τη γλώσσα τους, υιοθετούσε τις συνήθειές τους, σεβόταν τα έθιμά τους, ακολουθούσε το τυπικό τους, συμμετείχε σε κάθε τους εκδήλωση, στη χαρά και στο πένθος. Τους παρείχε ιατρικές υπηρεσίες, φάρμακα, συμβουλές (χωρίς να έχει σπουδάσει ιατρική, φρόντισε να μάθει πολλά που θα του χρησίμευαν στα ταξίδια του, όχι μόνο πρώτες βοήθειες αλλά και χειρουργικές επεμβάσεις, περιτομές κ.ά.) Η σχέση του με τους εντόπιους είναι σχέση φιλίας. Η φιλία και η συντροφικότητα είναι οι μεγάλες αρετές που αναδεικνύει το βιβλίο. Η σχέση του με τα αγόρια είναι ένα σημαντικό θέμα, το οποίο θίγω στην εισαγωγή μου και αποπειρώμαι να το ερμηνεύσω.

*Χαρακτηρίστηκε ο τελευταίος των Βρετανών εκκεντρικών εξερευνητών. Συμφωνείτε;*
Είναι πράγματι ο τελευταίος των μεγάλων Βρετανών εξερευνητών. Ο τελευταίος μιας παράδοσης όπου, καθώς σημειώνω στην εισαγωγή μου, τα ταξίδια σε τόπους ξένους δεν ήταν sightseeing αλλά μακρά πορεία οικείωσης άλλων τρόπων βίου, με ό,τι αυτή η (ατελής πάντα αλλά γενναία) προσπάθεια αφομοίωσης συνεπάγεται. Μολονότι Βρετανός, οι Άραβες φίλοι του τον θεωρούσαν φίλο, άνθρωπο δικό τους – θα το διαπιστώσετε αυτό δεκάδες φορές στο βιβλίο. Τον εμπιστεύονταν τόσο όσο και αυτός εκείνους. Δεν έχασε την ταυτότητά του, αλλά την υπερέβη. Αυτή η διαρκής θερμή «χειρονομία» προς τον Άλλο αποτελεί το μέγιστο ηθικό μάθημα του βιβλίου.

*Πώς αποτυπώνεται η αγάπη του για την αυθεντική Μέση Ανατολή σε αντιδιαστολή με τη δυσφορία του για τον εκδυτικισμό στις πόλεις των χωρών αυτών;*
Η δυσφορία του εκφράζεται ρητά. Αποδοκιμάζει τον εκδυτικισμό αυτών των χωρών, την εγκατάλειψη των παραδοσιακών μορφών βίου και την υιοθέτηση δυτικών πολιτισμικών προτύπων. Αφενός επειδή πιστεύει ότι οι παραδοσιακές μορφές εξασφάλιζαν μια πιο ισορροπημένη και αυτάρκη ζωή, εναρμονισμένη με τη φύση, και ότι συνιστούν καθαυτές έναν πλούτο που χάνεται, αφετέρου επειδή δεν εμπιστεύεται πια τα δυτικά πρότυπα, δεν θεωρεί ότι προάγουν το βίο, αντίθετα, τον ρημάζουν, όπως και τη φύση.

*Γιατί δεχτήκατε να μεταφράσετε τους Άραβες των Βάλτων και πώς ήταν η εμπειρία σας;*
Όταν ο Στάθης Τσαγκαρουσιάνος μού πρότεινε να το μεταφράσω, χάρηκα πολύ. Το βιβλίο το γνώριζα, ήταν από τα διαβάσματα της νεότητός μου. Ήταν βιβλίο που μου πάει, όχι τόσο λόγω της οικολογικής όσο της λογοτεχνικής του διάστασης. Για μένα είναι σπουδαία λογοτεχνία. Μεταφράζοντας ταξίδεψα στους Βάλτους, γνώρισα τον τόπο και τους ανθρώπους σε κάθε τους λεπτομέρεια (αυτό είναι το προνόμιο του μεταφραστή έναντι του κοινού αναγνώστη, ότι η δική του ανάγνωση είναι η πιο αργή και η πιο αποκαλυπτική, είναι το ιδανικό close reading). Ταυτόχρονα έκανα το ταξίδι που κάνει κάθε μεταφραστής όταν μεταφράζει ένα βιβλίο: τη μετάβαση από τη μία γλώσσα στην άλλη, το πέρασμα από τη μια γλώσσα στην άλλη. Η εμπειρία ήταν πλούσια και μοναδική.​


----------

